# Fare says $0.00



## Soulless_senpai (Mar 10, 2018)

After I completed the ride it took 20 mins to calculate the fare. I uninstalled the app and then reinstall. I check my last trip and says $0.00.... How is that possible?


----------



## Skorpio (Oct 17, 2017)

Did you get a 45+ min trips?
Because to fight credit card fraud..
Uber is monitoring those rides..
Take up to 24-48 hours..
But usually under 4-6 hours to shows up..


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Pax filed a “complaint” and got a refund.
Expect a deactivation real soon.....


----------



## Soulless_senpai (Mar 10, 2018)

So i took another ride after that and I still have zero dollars....



Uber's Guber said:


> Pax filed a "complaint" and got a refund.
> Expect a deactivation real soon.....


I hope I don't get deactivated


----------



## Mrford78 (Oct 19, 2017)

Must be a glitch. I did two trips and both say $0.00 for the fare . However, a $2 tip shows up .


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

Assuming it's the same issue, everyone is having delays showing payments and trip details. Mine are running 2ish hours behind.


----------



## Soulless_senpai (Mar 10, 2018)

So finally my pay showed up. Glad i'm not the only one dealing with this bs.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Soulless_senpai said:


> So finally my pay showed up. Glad i'm not the only one dealing with this bs.


There was a widespread issue today with trips being processed in a timely manner.


----------

